
Holland Puts a New Spin on Old Technology to Combat Climate Change - chaostheory
http://ecoworldly.com/2008/12/04/holland-puts-a-new-spin-on-old-technology-to-combat-climate-change/
======
pgroverman
What is preventing this technology from becoming mainstream?

~~~
jumper
I doesn't matter how much power it generates, what matters is how economically
it does so. Add in wear and tear costs in the form of maintenance salaries and
new parts, and pretty much anything like this becomes worse than useless very
quickly, and that's ignoring the initial costs to manufacture\install and the
extra effort people expend to open it! And, eh, you know, I'll let everybody
else tear apart their insane power production claims, but, "Each time you pass
through the door you generate enough power to make a cup of coffee." Yeah, and
I've got a bridge to sell you. ;)

~~~
flashgordon
well you are right.. but wear-and-tear is there whether you are harnessing the
power or not. it is a sunk cost... it is essentially a matter trapping a bit
of that energy...

ok wear-and-tear of the motor is a different issue - perhaps an opportunity
for innovation to increase efficiency and decrease W and T?

